# Rebuilding Evod coil with silica wick



## Silver (29/4/16)

So I am trying to rebuild a little Evod coil with silica wick and I can't for the life of me get enough silica into the wrapped coil.

Am using silica to mimic the stock coil.

Used to do this back in the day with cotton wick and that is very easy. But I want to try silica because I like the taste of this wick on the stock coils for my Berry Blaze menthol mix. (i suspect it is the silica bringing out the taste I like)




My coil id is 1.6mm and I have 1mm silica. One strand fits easily in the coil but it's too loose. So I want to put a double strand in. But I can't get it in. I even tried the trick of tying a piece of sowing cotton in the middle of the piece of silica and doubling it and then trying to pull it through. But it doesn't fit.

@Andre I know you had a trick with this. With your ceramic wick. 

Problem with silica is that its not hollow loke Ekowool that you can put a needle through the middle. 

Maybe I should make a 2mm id coil but in the little Evod coil base you can't go too big otherwise the chimney part will touch. @BhavZ can you remember if we can make a 2mm ID coil on the Evod ?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ET (29/4/16)

Best way is to actually wrap the wire around the silica

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (29/4/16)

Skip the silica, go rayon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

Back in the day when I was rebuilding those types of coils the only way was to wrap the coil around the wick, supported by a needle. You cant get the silica wick in after the coil is wrapped. Well, let's say I've never heard of anyone doing it.

Coincidentally, I was considering the other day whether I should try a silica wick again. It's a pain to wrap the coil, but it does last damn long and easy to dry burn. I still have a couple of metres of braided silica wicking lying around.

Most say cotton tastes better, I'm not so sure at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

2mm coil on an evod? What evod is this. The one I know will never take 2mm.


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

Wow, that goes back a long time in vaping terms. I used to pull silica (does not work with ceramic) through by doubling it and using dental floss. That was with a 1.5 mm ID (if I remember correctly) on the RM2, so you should get it through. Problem probably is that you cannot hold the one end of the coil with your nail to assist in pulling through the wick - with the coil being down there. Try holding the one end of the coil steady with a little flat srewdriver and then pull.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Thanks guys - i will try all of this again tomorrow 

Thanks @Andre 
I need to fogure it out

@ET much appreciated but wrapping it around the silica directly is a pain. I cant make even the remotest semblance of a neat coil that way. I must try with a thin needle in there.... Thanks @YeOldeOke 

I will report back when I try again


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

I still have a new evod starter kit in a pouch, 2x900mah bats, charger and 3, I think, clearomizers in a box somewhere. Make me an offer


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

If you can't get it through the way Andre suggested, just lay a needle on top of the wick, as you say it's not braided. Thats what I used to do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I still have a new evod starter kit in a pouch, 2x900mah bats, charger and 3, I think, clearomizers in a box somewhere. Make me an offer



Thanks @YeOldeOke 

I actually have a few spare EVODs and a few packs of coils. But I am preparing for the day these coils become unavailable. If that happens my wife will be very upset. I have let her try just about every device under the sun and she only likes this silica stock coil on the Evod and her Berry Blaze menthol. 

So I want to see if I can 'recreate' it myself and get the same kind of vape.


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that goes back a long time in vaping terms. I used to pull silica (does not work with ceramic) through by doubling it and using dental floss. That was with a 1.5 mm ID (if I remember correctly) on the RM2, so you should get it through. Problem probably is that you cannot hold the one end of the coil with your nail to assist in pulling through the wick - with the coil being down there. Try holding the one end of the coil steady with a little flat srewdriver and then pull.



Thanks @Andre
I can probably pull the silica through doubled while the coil is outside the Evod and then install it all. 

Just wondering if 1.6mm coil ID is enough for two strands of 1mm silica. 

When you do your ceramic what is the ceramic thickness versus the coil ID? How much smaller is the coil ID than the wick thickness? Assuming it compresses slightly when pulled in there.


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> I can probably pull the silica through doubled while the coil is outside the Evod and then install it all.
> 
> Just wondering if 1.6mm coil ID is enough for two strands of 1mm silica.
> ...


I install 2 mm ceramic in a 1.5 ID coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Thanks @Andre

PS - nice new squonk avatar pic !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (29/4/16)

mmmmm time to recharge my evod battery. I have done them by using 32g wire wrapped around 1.5mm silica, rayon and cotton works good but you cant dry burn them for a flavor change.


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

The other day I re-fell in love with my Launcher mech mod when I momentarily offered to sell it, now I am becoming Evod-curious. Maybe I'll haul 'em out tomorow and rediscover it's pleasures 


We should have an Evod eve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (30/4/16)

Omg! I actually remember this ! 

I used to rebuild these coils all of the time , so I learnt a few tricks to build many coils at once. 

I would double the silica and tie the one end into a knot. Then clamp both sides into a vice and stretch it out as far as possible. Like a double string washing line .

Once it's tight I would then start to wrap my coils similar to building a Clapton. 

I would start from the left vice and wrap the wire over, once it about to make the second wrap I grab the 1st lead with a long nose plier and hold it in Place then continue to make the next few wraps. The coil remains neat and stable 

Once I finished making the coil I would cut the wire and move up a bit and repeat the process to make some more coils (like moving down a washing line) after about 4 coils I would cut each segment out

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kimbo (30/4/16)

Silver said:


> So I am trying to rebuild a little Evod coil with silica wick and I can't for the life of me get enough silica into the wrapped coil.
> 
> Am using silica to mimic the stock coil.
> 
> ...


@Silver skip to one minute

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

kimbo said:


> @Silver skip to one minute




Thanks @kimbo - much appreciated!!
Thats a genius idea
Giving me lots of ideas here, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/16)

Silver said:


> So I am trying to rebuild a little Evod coil with silica wick and I can't for the life of me get enough silica into the wrapped coil.
> 
> Am using silica to mimic the stock coil.
> 
> ...


Hey @Silver 

You can fit a 2mm in there with 28g but it will be a tight fit.

if you wanna go pure stock then take a strand of silica and fold it over, then wrap 5 to 6 spaced wraps of 32g around it. That will give you as close to the original stock build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

BhavZ said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> You can fit a 2mm in there with 28g but it will be a tight fit.
> 
> if you wanna go pure stock then take a strand of silica and fold it over, then wrap 5 to 6 spaced wraps of 32g around it. That will give you as close to the original stock build.



Thanks @BhavZ
Much appreciated!
I fondly remember our efforts in this regard way back in the day  hehe

Regarding wrapping a coil directly over two strands of silica, I tried it with 28g just once
Was an epic fail, the wire went all over the place and made the silica pieces twist around themselves.
I just chucked it away. Maybe my dexterity with this sort of stuff is just not good enough!
I am thinking of putting a very thin pin between the two silica strands as support and then removing it after.
But I will try again. I have some 30g - maybe will give that a try.


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ
> Much appreciated!
> I fondly remember our efforts in this regard way back in the day  hehe
> 
> ...


if you wanna pull the silica through then take a piece of kanthal and make a hook out of it on one end. Put the hook through the loop of the silica and then pull it through the coil, works like charm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/5/16)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Thanks @Dubz 
Much appreciated
I see he uses a pin and does the coil around 2mm silica
Then uses two strands of 1mm silica for the flavour wicks

Helpful, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

